# I have some GREAT News..........



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just found out this afternoon that I am going to be a GRANDMOTHER!!!!! arty: This is such a blessing!! Heather, my daughter called and told me. It is early in the pregnancy, six weeks along. She said she and her husband planned to keep it a secret until her she had three months under her belt, but she said she could not wait and called me!!!! I am just thrilled to pieces~~~ :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: Did I say I was thrilled to pieces arty: :smootch: arty: LOL!!!! I just had to share with everyone~~~


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Dianne that is just wonderful! You're going to be the best grandma. Is this your first?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW!!!!! This is WONDERFUL news, *CONGRATULATIONS* Dianne!!!!! :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

*Congratulations!! How exciting!!*


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!! This is very exciting news!

Wishing you an exciting eight months ahead !!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! :chili:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:dothewave: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! THAT'S GREAT NEWS!! :dothewave:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 17 2009, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708425


> Oh Dianne that is just wonderful! You're going to be the best grandma. Is this your first?[/B]



Yes, my first grandbaby!!! Yipeee!!!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How exciting!! I hope your daughter has an easy pregnancy and delivery.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

:chili: Oh Dianne!!! Congratulations, grandma! I'm so happy for you! Woo Hoo!! We should all have margaritas to celebrate! :chili: 

:hugging:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so thrilled for you! 
I want grandkids but so far its not looking to good LOL
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations!! All the best!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations! What WONDERFUL news!! :drinkup:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats! How exciting for you and your family! Now you get the kid who you can spoil and love and then give back at the end of the day! LOL  What awesome news to receive! I agree on the celebration margaritas too!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Dianne, my friend. I am SO happy for you. :cloud9: A little babe to love. :tender:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations that is wonderful news. :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats, Dianne!!!! :yahoo: arty: :dothewave: :cheer: I'm so thrilled for you!!!! This is such a wonderful news!!! Thanks for sharing with us!!!! Woohoo!!! Crack open a bottle of wine!!! :wine:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

First grandbabies are wonderful, you will love everyday of being a Grandma. Congraulations and now the buying begins, hehe!!!!!

Diane


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My very best wishes to you and your daughter! What an exciting time for you all


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

That is so exciting! :happy dance: Congrats Grammy!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!! :chili:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Congratulations to all of you. How wonderful!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh What wonderful and exciting news!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: SOOOOO Happy for you!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congraats!!! I'm sooo happy for you!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh Dianne - I am soo happy for you and your family - you must be jumping out of your skin with excitement.

From the way you spoil CeeCee - that is going to be one spoilt baby - I was about to type little girl B) ... hmmm premonition perhaps ???


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How wonderful and exciting, Dianne. God bless you and your Family.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:chili: That's fantastic. Congratulations on expecting your first grandbaby. :aktion033: And congrats to the new mommy & daddy in waiting.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! I am happy for you my friend. I know you will be the best grandma any baby could ask for. :tender:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Congratulations! We're due to become grandparents of a little boy in April and are thrilled! It's so exciting!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 17 2009, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708574


> Ohhh Dianne - I am soo happy for you and your family - you must be jumping out of your skin with excitement.
> 
> From the way you spoil CeeCee - that is going to be one spoilt baby - I was about to type little girl B) ... hmmm premonition perhaps ???[/B]



I would love to have a little granddaughter (my preference) but a little boy would be nice also........as long as it is healthy!!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on the news! :chili:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh that sure is GREAT news!!!!

Congratulations...that is wonderful :cheer: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

thats great news ..hugs to you and your daughter. :grouphug:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratsulations ! That's wonderful news . So is your new name Nana? Grammy? Maw Maw?Granny? LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 17 2009, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708446


> I'm so thrilled for you!
> I want grandkids but so far its not looking to good LOL
> CONGRATULATIONS!!![/B]



Doesn't look like I'll be getting any either.....

But how exciting for you, Diane!!! :aktion033: So what do you want to be called? Grandmom, Grammy, Nana, or something else???? These are big decisions to be made :biggrin:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :wub: YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Congrats!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations! That is so exciting!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations Grandma!


----------



## MySweetBella (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh how sweet !! Congratulations to you!! There is nothing better in the whole wide world.... My little granddaughter just turned 2!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh how great. that are fabulous news!!!
CONGRATULATIONS 'to be' - grandma :grouphug: *


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! Being a grandmother is the best thing in the world!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 18 2009, 07:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708753


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 17 2009, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708446





> I'm so thrilled for you!
> I want grandkids but so far its not looking to good LOL
> CONGRATULATIONS!!![/B]



Doesn't look like I'll be getting any either.....

But how exciting for you, Diane!!! :aktion033: So what do you want to be called? Grandmom, Grammy, Nana, or something else???? These are big decisions to be made :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Grammy is cute but I don't care.......Just CALL ME!!!!! LOL!!! I have waited a long time for this~~~I am excited!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne, I'm so thrilled for you and your family and hope that all goes well with the pregnancy. :chili: :chili: :chili: 

You're going to love having a little one to spoile rotten. :biggrin:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:cheer: Congratulations!!! That is wonderful!!! :cheer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Steve. Enjoy! I'm staying in Boca and a bunch of Eagle fans were wearing their jerseys. How embarrassing. I know that feeling well.
xoxoxoxoxoxo



This post should be under Steve's the Cards are going to the Super Bowl. Sorry!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: Congratulations Dianne :chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!!!! How exciting for you!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Wowweee!!!! Congratulations grandma to be!!!! A baby is ALWAYS wonderful news!!!! arty:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations arty: What wonderful news, I can see you are very excited arty:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! THIS IS WONDERFUL NEWS :biggrin: :biggrin: :heart:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, I'm a little late on this, but congrats to you and your daughter!!! :cheer: 

You guys must be over-the-moon excited!! :dancing banana:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:yahoo: yay, congratulations Grammy







he or she or both will be so spoiled  I hope for twins :sHa_banana:


----------



## nykaferret (Mar 7, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 17 2009, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708422


> I just found out this afternoon that I am going to be a GRANDMOTHER!!!!! arty: This is such a blessing!! Heather, my daughter called and told me. It is early in the pregnancy, six weeks along. She said she and her husband planned to keep it a secret until her she had three months under her belt, but she said she could not wait and called me!!!! I am just thrilled to pieces~~~ :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: Did I say I was thrilled to pieces arty: :smootch: arty: LOL!!!! I just had to share with everyone~~~[/B]


Congrats :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh Dianne..that is sure a WONDERFUL and EXCITING news :happy dance: :chili: ...I am soo happy for you, dear :grouphug:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Believe me, with my first grandchild on the way, I know exactly how you feel, and I share your joy. Our little angel will be here in April, and I'm already just beside myself. It's a girl after a long dry spell in my family of all boys. The last girl born in our family was ME, and I'm 61. 

Enjoy every minute of your daughter's pregnancy. My son's wife lost her mother when she ws 5 years old, and although we have always been friends, she has really bedome my little girl during this pregnancy. I know she aches for her real mother, but we have developed such a special bond during this time, and I feel like I have her mother's blessing in being there for our daughter. 

Congratulations to your whole family. 

Samsonsmom


----------

